
Codeless service that generates end-to-end UI tests - deepthought42
https://www.qanairy.com
======
deepthought42
Hey all, I created this service to help front end web developers and QA teams
alike to easily create and maintain their user interface tests. I know just
how difficult UI tests are to create and maintain and just how much time is
spent automating things when you would rather be building your product. With
Qanairy, we aim to make the process both as easy as possible so you can focus
on the work you really enjoy without sacrificing quality. I would love to hear
what everyone thinks of this service.

